# Ice Storms across the USA



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Just saw the news today. Who among here are facing this threat? What are you doing now? What's the plan?

Be safe. God bless....


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It was colder here today than in the Antarctica... Supposed to be 40-50 below tonight!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

We are iced in. I had to make an emergency food run yesterday when this started. The wife wanted pumkin pie. Once I got that she was good. Didn't even get out of the PJ's today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Single digits at night snow holding off until Sunday. Wisconsin winter time we expect it. If it gets real bad we limit travel. 
People in this part of the country just deal with it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We had about 6 inches or so of snow, followed by about 6 hours of rain, followed by a cold snap. The result was about 3 inches of solid ice on everything. I finally finished getting that cleaned up today. I also had to smoke a couple roasts today, and they had to be done today because they have been sitting a brine solution for 5 days.

Normally, I figure the perfect outside temperature to smoke meat is between 20 and 40 degrees. When I started the fire in the smoker this morning it was -12, so I was a bit concerned whether I would be able to get the temperature in the smoke chamber hot enough. But, by adding a bit of extra oak and cutting the pieces smaller, it worked out perfectly! It was a great lesson because in the past if the temp was below 20, I just postponed the smoking for a warmer day.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> We are iced in. I had to make an emergency food run yesterday when this started. The wife wanted pumkin pie. Once I got that she was good. Didn't even get out of the PJ's today.


Same here, other than getting the feeding and stuff done, we have been inside most of the day.. Always fun workin outside in -20 weather. You know it's cold when your eyes start to freeze and so does the snot INSIDE your nose..lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I live in the "banana belt" of Montana so the daytime temp was about 7 degrees, but the wind was blowing and so you don't want to know.

Fed the livestock twice today, normally they can just graze but when it gets this cold I supplement just because I feel less guilty.

I got 900 rounds of 62gr penertrators delivered today and am looking forward to causing global warming tomorrow, hehe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Same here, other than getting the feeding and stuff done, we have been inside most of the day.. Always fun workin outside in -20 weather. You know it's cold when your eyes start to freeze and so does the snot INSIDE your nose..lol


I owned a small towing company (just me) in central Colorado. Working in -20 weather was what you had to do. I'm not sorry I'm back in Texas though.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing like being on a 4 wheeler in 20-30 below.. At least I have some nice goggles and face masks..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Nothing like being on a 4 wheeler in 20-30 below.. At least I have some nice goggles and face masks..


Since you are relatively new to the tundra life, please allow me to make a suggestion. If you do not already have one, get a toque.

Mad Bomber Saddlecloth Bomber Hat with Brown Fur Mossy Oak Break-Up-442661 - Gander Mountain

Mine is a little different than this, but close. I was just standing around watching a fire burn in my smoker outside today (i.e. exerting no energy to keep warm) while it was single digits below zero and I was sweating in mine. It is the best cold weather investment you will ever make.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a few like that. Not same one but pretty close.. Man they work great.. I also have a few things ordered from Wild Things Gear. We got some high loft jackets and pants, a transport parka and even some booties.. They are supposed to be some of the best stuff on the market for cold weather with Primaloft.. I guess we will see pretty soon!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

For a Florida boy, I think you will do just fine with winter.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I have a few like that. Not same one but pretty close.. Man they work great.. I also have a few things ordered from Wild Things Gear. We got some high loft jackets and pants, a transport parka and even some booties.. They are supposed to be some of the best stuff on the market for cold weather with Primaloft.. I guess we will see pretty soon!


Add some silk long johns and you are golden. Gotta admit, my time in the artic made me a fan of fan of silk long handles. You just feel so......pretty, lol.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Add some silk long johns and you are golden. Gotta admit, my time in the artic made me a fan of fan of silk long handles. You just feel so......pretty, lol.


I'm clueless....why silk long johns? I imagine the feel of silk - it's cool against skin.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

charito said:


> I'm clueless....why silk long johns? I imagine the feel of silk - it's cool against skin.


Silk is warm as hell. Very expensive, but very warm.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

-10 last night,(friday 12/6) went up to +10 now,walked dog this am,cotton thermal top and bottom,(I like cotton as long as it does not get wet)fleece lined pants sweatshirt,and a Maine parka,and my rabbit fur lined mad bomber hat,with Cabelas snow runner boots.warm as toast unless you stand around in the wind......slippery as the devil out there still....we hate the wet system snow because,it comes out of the snowthrower like a slow constipated albino turd.lake effect is much easier to throw as it is very dry snow.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Silk is warm as hell. Very expensive, but very warm.


AND it makes him feel pretty ;-)


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Was -38 last night. It's still -29 outside. Another day that is colder here than Antarctica.. I have a pair of silk long johns somewhere but haven't wore them yet. I will have to dig em out and try them. I do have some wool ones and then the polypropolene stuff that is tight to your skin and smooth. I usually use the polypro's and then put the wool or cotton ones on top of them. Then a white t shirt,long sleeve shirt. Then a battery operated vest liner I got from Volt Heat that I use when it is really cold or on the 4 wheeler in the cold. Then a long sleeve wool or flannel.To top it off is a big insulated jacket. Something else I like are the wool Buff's that I wear around my neck and can pull up over my face..Takes a "few" minutes to get dressed..lol


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Roads are terrible, almost got in a head on collision on my way to work. So much ice, but I was about to pretty much de-ice everything around my home. We are warm, and safe. The only travelling I have to do is back and forth from work. I have plenty of food. 

Just hate the work commute, but its only a 20 minute drive, thank goodness.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> Roads are terrible, almost got in a head on collision on my way to work. So much ice, but I was about to pretty much de-ice everything around my home. We are warm, and safe. The only travelling I have to do is back and forth from work. I have plenty of food.
> 
> Just hate the work commute, but its only a 20 minute drive, thank goodness.


My commute last night took an hour and a half. Following tire tracks because you can't see in white out and praying the tracks you are following don't belong to some one in a ditch. Lord got me home though.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Been raining and freezing for 2 days now and I'm nice , warm, and comfy in my house no worries here .. Was Already prepped for it wooot!!!


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

retired guard said:


> My commute last night took an hour and a half. Following tire tracks because you can't see in white out and praying the tracks you are following don't belong to some one in a ditch. Lord got me home though.


Yep, my normal 20 min commute has taken me about 50 mins. -sigh- But, you gotta take it slow. I'd rather make it home late and alive than not.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Y'all are making me cold. It's 38 here (above zero) :smile:
Calling for snow tonight and ice/freezing rain tomorrow.
It's so nice to be retired. :lol:


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Our town has the COLDEST temperature on EARTH today!!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> It was colder here today than in the Antarctica... Supposed to be 40-50 below tonight!


Haha, what is new for central Montana, if you want to be warm come to the "banana belt" it is only -3 this afternoon here, forcast 11 below tonight.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha, what is new for central Montana, if you want to be warm come to the "banana belt" it is only -3 this afternoon here, forcast 11 below tonight.


Sounds tropical compared to here. Was -22 or so for a high today..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Sounds tropical compared to here. Was -22 or so for a high today..


Welcome to "da nort-land" my friend.  Have you been here long enough that your hands start to split open and bleed from making a fist? That is always fun because it does not hurt and you look really badass with blood dripping from your hands.  When the temp stays below zero for more than a few days the air dries out so much you bleed unless you you use udder cream or similar on the exposed parts of your body - mostly hands. We are not quite to that point here in MN yet, but you all have had the sub-zero a few days longer than us, so keep yourself lubed. 

But, look on the bright side... When it gets back to 20 above, you will be taking off your jacket because it is too hot.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yea, hands are split all over. -35 and dropping


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Oh yea, hands are split all over. -35 and dropping


Stay safe.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Oh yea, hands are split all over. -35 and dropping


And here I'm complaining because its 25 tonight with an expected high tomorrow around 50.

For us, this is COLD.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Here in the DFW area of North Texas we have been slammed pretty bad. Many of the roads here are pretty treacherous to travel. I-35 was shut down from Corinth to the Oklahoma border Friday night...most a result of semi's jack knifing right and left. At least one of the major electrical companies was reporting 80K without power. Many folks how have car ports have had them collapse. On of the marinas here had a few docks collapse from the weight of the sleet and ice on them. I haven't been to the store yet but I am about to go just to see what kind of damage has been done to store shelfs since a lot of deliveries are not being made. Might top off on a few more gallons of gas while I am out just because I don't see this getting much better for several days.

We are at the edge where things usually don't drop far enough south to get that bad but when it does its usually pretty ugly when it does. As such most folks here seem to have felt like it would just be a 2-3 day event and then be pretty much over by Monday morning and that's clearly not going to be the case here. Very few people here have any experience driving on this stuff and that has made the road ways much worse than they had to be. There has been very little ice and sleet since early Friday morning but temps have never even made it close to 32 yet and it doesn't look like that will improve anytime soon.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got through looking at the latest forecast...it will get to 33 degrees today and it will be about 36 Monday and get warmer gradually. We might be in pretty good shape by wedsday again. After Monday the low is not expected to go below 32.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I did a store run yesterday as much out of curiosity than anything. Whole milk was gone and low/non fat was pretty low. Bread was getting thin as were eggs and baby formula and diapers.

My production manager from work lives a couple of miles from me and just called to see if I knew where there might be milk. He had hit the stores over his way and there wasn't any. He said the Target store had been without power so long the employees were piling meat into carts and tossing it into dumpsters.

The hopsital called my wife in this morning. She said the roads are clear in some palces but a disaster in others, especially bridges.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> My production manager from work lives a couple of miles from me and just called to see if I knew where there might be milk. He had hit the stores over his way and there wasn't any. He said the Target store had been without power so long the employees were piling meat into carts and tossing it into dumpsters.


Our refrigerator went toes up and died on us. We put some stuff in coolers outside and brought ice from outside into the dead fridge for short term storage. So far looks like we will be fine till we pick up a replacement.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Reading everyone's posts about the freezing temps across the country and watching the Weather Channel etc makes me realize how wussified many people are here in the southeastern US. 

I've been fortunate to travel all of the US and half of Canada during every season and my respect level increases every year for those who survive and thrive winters in these negative temps. 
Be safe everyone!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

We've got off a bit easy SO FAR in my area of the New River Valley in VA... The warning is still in effect until 9am tomorrow though so we'll see.

If the milk cooler at the Food Lion down the road is any indication, this storm should be pretty bad...


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Here in the northern Shenandoah Valley we've got about 4-1/2" of snow on the ground. It's tapered off now but still calling for sleet and freezing rain this afternoon/evening. Not bad but there is a possibility of power outages. We're good to go here at home. Wood stove is cranking, we've got light, water, food. 
My only concern is getting the shop open tomorrow if power is out or roads are bad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Living in the upper Midwest, even bad storms are viewed different than other parts of the country.
For the most part we expect them from time to time. They happen before they will happen again.
Most of us are ready for them .
Modern snow removal,better cars have cause many to push their lucky and every once in awhile some pay a heavy price for it.
Power outages are the biggest problem. Truth is the power companies have darn few employees anymore . The system they use now shares crews and works well until a big storm. Then they are spread way to thin. Crews often come in from 2-3 states away. When that happens you know the more populated areas get taken care of first. Out laying areas are forgot about .
That small gassed up generator may not run the whole house but by rotating it's use you can save the food and keep the house warm .
Back up wood supply is always there. Longest we were out in one stretch was a week that was 1978. 
The reaction here to a major storm that does damage is much different than in large Urban areas on the coast.
So far not much here cold but just a little snow. Not far from here a lot more snow.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Guess it would upset some if I said I went sailing today...



Ok, just for a few hours. It was too cold. Gets below 60 here and I freeze. Not use to wearing long pants. Lol.

Edit.... And yes, I've lived where it gets to -50. No thanks.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

It's here in nj now..freezing rain,tomorrow expecting 3-5inches of snow


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

15 deg here now and 15-20mph winds and gusts to 40mph.. Not to mention snowin so bad ya can't see the vehicles outside!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! this whole global warming thing is getting out of hand. We need to take the weather for screwing up our normalcy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

0 this morning when I left to pick up my wife. Not uncommon in Wisconsin but a bit early for 0. If the roads were clear I would get out for a ride.


----------

